# Islabikes Cnoc 16



## El-Vis (27. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Wochen stöbere ich hier und da im Netz auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen jeoch auch hofentlich bezahlbaren Fahrrad für meine Tochter (3,5, wobei sie es wohl eher so ab 4 im Frühjahr ausgiebig nutzen wird). Soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden und ich weiß, ich bin früh dran, aber man muss halt vorsorgen.

So nun neige ich voll zum Cnoc 16 von Islabikes, da es sich offensichtlich um ein super hochwertiges, leichtes und somit kindsgerechtes Fahrrad handelt. Ich persönlich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, wie ihr bereits raushört ;-)

So nun meine Fragen:

- Ich habe shcon überall gebraucht gesucht, nada, echt nichts zu finden, suche ich falsch?
- Hat jemand von euch schon das neuste mit den knapp unter 6 kg bestellt und kann berichten?
- Islabikes bietet ja an, dass man gebrauchte einschicken kann und gegen ein neues größeres zu tauschen. Hat jemand damit erfahrung? Werden vielleicht deshalb so wenige oder gar keine gebraucht angeboten? Wie viel so ca. wird einem realistischerweise angerechnet?

Ich würde mich über ein paar Berichte und Erfahrungen sehr freuen.

Dankeschön...


----------



## trolliver (27. September 2012)

Hallo Elvis,

wie du festgestellt hast, werden gebrauchte Islas kaum angeboten. Wenn sie mal auftauchen, gehen sie kaum unter Neupreis bei Ebay weg. Das liegt daran, dass sie selten, gut und bekannt genug sind, vielen zudem der ausschließliche Bezug über GB suspekt oder zu teuer ist.

Es werden daher kaum Leute von D aus den Rückversand nach GB nutzen, um sich schätzungsweise die Hälfte des Neupreises von Isla anrechnen zu lassen, sondern, wenn überhaupt, privat verkaufen. Doch bevor es soweit kommt, wird das Rad meist erst einmal weitervererbt.

Unserer hat sein Rad seit ca. vier Monaten (da war er 3 1/2) und ist superglücklich damit. Von einem 6Kg-Rad wagte ich damals nicht einmal zu träumen, war ja bereits selig mit 7,5 Kg. Angesichts der Gebrauchtpreise kam für mich nur Neukauf in Frage, und beim derzeitigen 6Kg-CNOC würde ich bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Viel Spaß damit (den wird sie haben!),

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Vis (27. September 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Elvis,
> 
> Unserer hat sein Rad seit ca. vier Monaten (da war er 3 1/2) und ist superglücklich damit.
> 
> Oliver



Hi Oliver,

danke für deine Antwort. Das bestärkt mich! Habt ihr auch 16 Zoll bestellt? Ich vermute, dass er ihr anfangs evtl. zu groß ist, aber mir ist es echt definitiv zu teuer, noch ein 14-Zoller zu kaufen, um nach ein paar Monaten umzusteigen. Deshalb dachte ich, ich bestelle und muss ihn halt noch stehen lassen, bis er passt, falls die Erkenntnis kommt, dass er doch zu groß sein sollte. VOn den Maßen müsste er jedoch bald passen. Was dnekst du, wie lange ihr ihn nutzen könnt?

Hat eures damals weniger gekostet? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es weniger kostete als 200 BPD?


----------



## trolliver (27. September 2012)

Hallo Elvis,

ja, auch CNOC16. Er ist Sitzriese und seine Beine waren eigentlich noch zu kurz, doch er konnte schon gut Rad fahren, daher war es kein Problem, dass er nicht mit dem flachen Fuß auf den Boden kam, wenn er saß, sondern nur mit den Schuhspitzen. Inzwischen musste ich den Sattel bereits zweimal höher stellen. Umgewöhnung von Rücktritt auf Handbremsen klappte mehr oder weniger sofort, doch da sind Kinder auch unterschiedlich. Es kostete 169 GBP.

Ich rechne mit maximal zwei Jahren Nutzungsdauer, wobei ich ihn auch schon kommendes Jahr auf ein Beinn 20s setzen würde, wenn es ginge. Ihn limitiert das Übersetzungsverhältnis immer, habe schon zweimal das Ritzel ausgetauscht. Wobei er als reiner Grobmotoriker (...) wohl kaum in der Lage sein dürfte, eine Schaltung zu bedienen.

Oliver


----------



## lekanteto (27. September 2012)

El-Vis schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon das neuste mit den knapp unter 6 kg bestellt und kann berichten?


Meine 3.5jährige Tochter hat das neue Cnoc16 seit einer Woche.
Sie ist super stolz und zufrieden. Meine Erwartungen hat es auch erfüllt.
Ich habe das Rad gekauft, obwohl wir schon ein 16er Hotrock von ihrem älteren Bruder  im Keller stehen haben.
Kaufgrund waren das Gewicht und die Bremsen. Meine Tochter fährt viel Laufrad. Da bremst sie mit den Füßen auf dem Boden. 
Dann hat sie auf einem 12Zoll Rad mit Rücktritt Fahrrad fahren gelernt.  Als es ihr bergrunter mal zu schnell wurde, hat sie aus Gewohnheit die  Füße von den Pedalen genommen und konnte somit mit dem Rücktritt nicht  mehr bremsen. Für die "Füße auf dem Boden schleifen" Bremse (wie beim  Laufrad) war sie aber zu schnell. Sie ist arg gestürzt. Da hatte ich  beschlossen, das Cnoc 16 zu bestellen.



El-Vis schrieb:


> ... super hochwertiges...


Hochwertig ist relativ. Komponenten mit ähnlicher Qualität an einem  Erwachsenenrad würden hier im Forum die wenigsten als super hochwertig  bezeichnen.


----------



## El-Vis (28. September 2012)

Wie habt ihr das mit der Bezahlung gemacht? Einfach überweisen und dann auf gut Glück jenachdem, wie der Tageskurs war, oder habt ihr vorher mit der Bank was vereinbart?


----------



## chris5000 (28. September 2012)

El-Vis schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das mit der Bezahlung gemacht?



Diese Frage wird ausführlichst gleich am Anfang des Monsterthreads "Islabikes allgemein" beantwortet.

Kurz: Am einfachsten und üblicherweise telefonisch mit Kreditkarte.

Den aktuellen, tatsächlichen Wechselkurs findet man im Netz bei seinem Kreditkatenanbieter - also z.B bei VISA oder Mastercard. Hinzukommen dann je nach Bank noch Gebühren für den Auslandseinsatz der Karte, die wohl zwischen 0% und 5% liegen. Ich meine z.B. bei meiner Sparkasse seien es 1,5%. Irgendeinen Deckel - also max. soundsoviel Euro - gibt es da sicher auch. Ich weß aber nicht, wo der liegt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Mamara (28. September 2012)

Ich denke wenn jemand so fragt, wehrt er sich erfolgreich gegen Kreditkarten und möchte das mit ner normalen Auslandsüberweisung machen . Würd nen Euro Reserve drauf legen und gut.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. September 2012)

Hallo El-Vis,

warte einfach bis hier im Forum eines verkauft wird. Dann den Verkäufer sofort per PN kontaktieren. Ich habe das im Sommer so gemacht. Das Rad war ca. 1 Jahr alt, hatte kaum Gebrauchsspuren (sah eigentlich wie neu aus) und war deutlich billiger als Neukauf. Versand innerhalb von D für kanpp 12,-. Im übrigen ein tolles sportliches Rad für die Kiddys. Trotz Unterschreitung (-2cm) der von Isla vorgeschlagenen Schrittlänge konnte unsere Kleine schon damit problemlos fahren. Und ob das Radl jetzt 6 oder 7kg wiegt ist m.E. nicht entscheidend, denn das Potential des Rades können die Kleinen eh nicht ausnützen. Länger tragen werden Sie es wohl auch kaum.

Gruß


----------



## chris5000 (28. September 2012)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Und ob das Radl jetzt 6 oder 7kg wiegt ist m.E. nicht entscheidend, denn das Potential des Rades können die Kleinen eh nicht ausnützen. Länger tragen werden Sie es wohl auch kaum.



Na ja. Das Gewicht ist in der Regel ja einer der Hauptgründe sich für Islabikes und gegen Speci, Cube, Stevens, Haibike, Scott und Konsorten zu entscheiden. Und ein Kilo ist nun wirklich alle andere als ein Pappenstiel. Im Verhältnis zum Gesamtgewicht des Rads oder des Kinds allemal: Das Kilo am Cnoc dürfte von den positiven Auswirkungen her wohl so ungefähr 3-4kg Gewichtsersparnis an den Rädern unsereiner entsprechen. Und wenn Dir jemand Dein Rad von Heute auf Morgen um 3kg erleichtern würde ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen der Funktion und das für ~EUR 150.-, dann würdest Du wohl auch kaum Nein sagen wollen ;-) Es soll Leute geben, die zahlen soviel für 30 Gramm.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Mamara (28. September 2012)

Länger tragen? Da kann man äusserst froh sein, wenn die kurzen die Dinger überhaupt mal ne Treppe alleine rauf kriegen. Und da merkt man 1.5KG mehr als deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Vis (28. September 2012)

Habe gerade mit meiner Bank telefoniert. Sehr kompetent mal wieder... Schrecklich. Keine konkreten Angaben.  
Scheinbar kommen da noch tolle Gebühren auf uns zu. Kreditkarte habe ich leider kürzlich gekündigt, weil mir dauernd irgendwelche unberechtigten Beträge abgebucht wurden. Die habe ich zwar erstattet bekommen, aber das dauert ja immer und ist mit einem großen Aufwand für mich verbunden, also habe ich kurzerhand gekündigt. Tja jetzt könnte ich eine gebrauchen. Doof. Sch.... Spark..... Inkompetent!!! Immer wieder, ich muss unbedingt mal die Bank wechseln, schrecklich...

SO nun habe ich einfach Islabikes angeschrieben, damit sie mir die Kontodaten schicken, dann probier ich alles einzugeben und mal schauen. Wenns klappt gut, wenn nciht, dann lass ich es und such mir jemanden im Freundeskreis mit Kreditkarte .


----------



## greenmunster (4. Januar 2013)

so es ist soweit..meine Tochter hat jetzt das Beinn20 und damit verkaufe ich das CNOC 16 meiner Tochter. Es ist rot, 2 Jahre gefahren, wurde trocken gelagert, hat eine Abschleppstangenhalterung wenn gewÃ¼nscht...damit kann man dann auch mal weitere Touren machen auch wenn es etwas Zusatzgewicht ist..und es ist einfach genial..habe am Anfang den Fehler mit einem Puky Rad gemacht..da hebt man sich ja einen Bruch 
Preis 200â¬

fÃ¼r Details einfach per PN melden

GrÃ¼Ãe

JÃ¶rg


----------



## tktom (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo greenmunster, Du hast eine PN.
Gruß, tktom


----------



## spargeldolph (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
das eigene cnoc 16 der Kleinen ging letztes Jahr schon weg aber die Eltern Ihres Kindergartenfreundes wollen nun seines verkaufen. 
Es ist aus dem Jahr 2010 wenn ich mich nicht irre und hat die Farbe blau.
Bilder kann ich bei Interesse zumailen - wobei es ein paar Tage dauert da ich im Moment leider flach liege.
Preislich haben sie sich 170 Euro vorgestellt


----------



## edeblee (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, mit welchen Beinlängen eure Zwerge mit dem CNOC 16 klarkamen?

Unsere Prinzessin hat 40cm, vielleicht auch ein paar mm mehr....damit ist Sie im Sizechart noch beim 14 Zoll.

Ist das 14 Zoll wirklich leichter für Sie zu fahren?
Macht das Sinn ihr das erst zu holen, reicht das dann wirklich bis zu einem 20er, oder kaufen wir dann jedes Jahr ein neues Bike?

Ich will Sie mit dem 16er nicht überfordern, aber hätte gern länger Freude am Rad..

Gruss vom

ede


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2013)

Der Sprung von 16" auf 20" ist schon nicht ohne. Im Prinzip fahren die Zwerge am Ende mit einem zu kleinen Rad, bevor es dann auf das 20er geht.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sinnvoll ist, ein 14er so lange zu fahren, bis das 20er endlich passt...

Ist es ihr erstes Fahrrad? Dann könnte es schwierig werden mit einem eigentlich zu großen Rad. Es besteht halt auch die Gefahr, dass Du dem Kind den Spaß am Radfahren für eine gewisse Zeit komplett verdirbst.

Wenn man es gut machen möchte, muss man wohl damit leben, am Anfang relativ viele Räder nacheinander anzuschaffen. Allerdings lassen die sich ja gut für die nächsten Geschwister aufheben oder direkt wieder (zum guten Preis) verkaufen. Wir stehen bei 3 3/4 Jahren im Moment bei Puky Wutsch, LR 1, LR M, Merida 12" Rad, CNOC 16, Funtrailer FT-7. Und alles wird aufgehoben für die kleine Schwester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeblee (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

wann habt ihr denn das 16er angeschafft?
Wie alt/gross war euer Kind?

Gruss
ede


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2013)

Das war im Herbst, sie war noch keine 3,5. Das Rad war zu groß, aber das wussten wir vorher. Es sollte das Mango Modell sein und das gäbe es jetzt wo wir eigentlich kaufen wollten nicht mehr. Also gleich gekauft und erstmal eingelagert, dann aber doch rausgeholt. Mit Hilfe beim Anfahren konnte sie fahren. Selbständig Anfahren ging noch nicht. Anhalten nur mit unelegantem Abspringen... Nun wächst sie da rein. Genaue Maßangaben habe ich nicht. Das Merida 12" sieht inzwischen albern klein aus... Und das 20er wird wohl spätestens im Frühling 2015 fällig, dann ist sie knapp 6.


----------



## Y_G (25. Februar 2013)

Paul hat ganz kurz auf einem 12" geübt, das Teil war aber totaler Schrott. Sind dann direkt auf das 16" gegangen. Da fehlte ihm an der min. Innenbeinlänge noch gut 3 cm. Wir haben dann eine andere Stütze mit flachem Sattel benutzt. Ging gut.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. März 2013)

Hallo

Kann mir von den Cnoc 16 Besitzern bzw. ein Elternteil bitte das Maß Oberkante Sattel bis zum Boden in der niedrigsten Satteleinstellung nachmessen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2013)

Die Stütze geht bei uns nicht ganz rein, ließe sich mit Kürzen aber sicher bewerkstelligen. Wenn sie denn bis Anschlag reinginge, wärens 48cm. Gemessen mit den Black Jack 1,95" Reifen. Mit den originalen Kendas sind es wenige mm weniger.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. März 2013)

Danke.

Dann ist unsere Größe noch etwas zu klein dafür.
Haben heute ein paar 16 Zöller probiert und das niedrigste war ein Scott mit 47,5cm.

Mal sehen ob sie zu ihrem Geburtstag im Juli groß genug ist.


----------



## Alex-70 (25. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, habe mich gerade erst angemeldet um meine Erfahrung mit dem Cnoc 16 zu schreiben.
Ich habe einige Wochen nach einem neuen Rad für meinen Sohn, 5 Jahre, gesucht.
Soll ein Geschenk zu Ostern werden.
Vor 2 Jahren hat er sein erstes Rad bekommen, BMW Kidsbike 14". Da er vorher schon gut mit dem Laufrad unterwegs war, aufs Rad gesetzt, nach 5 Minuten fuhr er.
Wir waren dann in den letzten Wochen in einigen Fahrradläden. In 16 bzw. 18" gibt es kaum Auswahl. Auf einem Scott 20" konnte er fahren, da bei diesem Rad der Sattel sehr tief ist. Wog aber fast 11 kg und war eigentlich viel zu groß.
Über google bin ich auf islabikes und dieses Forum gestoßen.
Einiges gelesen, überlegt ob es ein Beinn 20 small oder Cnoc 16 werden soll.
Da mein Sohn für sein Alter noch recht zierlich ist, habe ich mich für das Cnoc 16 entschieden. 
Bestellung war sehr einfach, ich hatte einen sehr netten Mann mit glasklarem Englisch am Telefon. Das Rad war innerhalb einer Woche da. Ausgepackt, man ist das leicht. Habe es nicht nachgewogen, aber die knapp 6 kg scheinen zu stimmen. 
Tribut an das Gewicht, eine normale Klingel war für den Lenker zu groß, konnte man aber mit "unterlegen" beheben. Die 3M Felgenreflektoren sitzen auch recht locker, da die Speichen sehr dünn sind.
Habe gerade mal die Mindesthöhe vom Sattel gemessen. 48 cm. Ich finde, das Rad fällt recht groß aus.
Denke, ich habe habe mich für das richtige Rad entschieden.
Den genauen Preis werde ich erst nach der nächsten Kreditkartenabrechnung erfahren.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2013)

Hallo Alex, danke für den Bericht. Unsere Erfahrungen sind genauso positiv. Problemlose Bestellung, schnelle Lieferung und wiegt knapp unter 6 kg, die Islaangabe passt wirklich fast aufs Gramm. Der dünne Lenker ist nicht aus Gewichtsgründen so dünn, sondern extra ergonomisch für die kleinen Kinderhände. Muss man dann wissen, wenn man neue Griffe anbringen möchte, normale Standardgriffe passen nicht.

Den Sattel viel tiefer zu setzen, ist bei der Kurbellänge nicht sinnvoll. Die Knie kommen im oberen Totpunkt sonst zu hoch. Insofern passt die Geo schon, finde ich.

Viel Spaß beim Schenken und dann Fahren


----------



## Wildschreck (26. März 2013)

Hallo,
es hat nicht jemand von euch zufällig ein Cnoc 16 was er loswerden möchte? Wenn möglich in prinzessintauglicher Farbgebung  
Viel zu alt sollte es aber nicht sein. Ich hoffe auf das Minibike der großen Schwester, welches das Brüderchen nicht fahren möchte, weil halt die Farbe nicht stimmt.
Wenn ihr eins habt, oder jemanden kennt, dann bitte ne Pn.
Danke


----------



## Alex-70 (28. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,
trifi70, ich suche noch nach einem Seitenständer. Bisher habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden. Kannst du mir da helfen? Welche Farbe habt ihr genommen?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (28. März 2013)

Sonderfarbe Mango (Orange), gabs nur letzten Herbst. Seitenständer keine Ahnung, sorry. Wir haben keinen. An den Puky Laufrädern habe ich die mitgelieferten auch gleich abgeschraubt...


----------

